# Nemo Vomiting



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Woke up this morning and Nemo was covered in gunk. Her whole face and cheek/head feathers were all weird and stuck in odd directions thanks to the goop. I was confused at first but then she started vomiting (shaking head from side to side) and realised the goop all over her was vomit. 

I'm really worried now. I'm not sure if this is really serious or the result of her eating some new food (apple? - no seeds). I was meant to take her back to the vet to see about her abnormal pooping, where she'd struggle to poop. And the Dr said she had a small swollen intestine. But her pooping returned to normal. It's been very consistent though I did notice that her bum seemed more prominent. I just assumed that maybe she was getting ready to lay. But now that she's vomiting I'm worried if maybe the swollen bum is actually part of her swollen intestine, maybe she has a tumor or something and I didn't take her back to see about the swelling . 

Dilemma: Ive booked her into the vet this arvo as I'm really worried but my bf said to wait till tomorrow and he'll drive us to the vet. Today I'll have to catch public transport which will take about 2hrs since my place is so far the vet and the bird vet close to me is only on a few days a week and won't be back till Mon which is far too long. 

I feel I should just travel in today as Nemo is never fluffed up during the day and is usually a little ball of energy but today she's fluffed up, sleeping on a perch near the heater (which I put on for her). Raz is usually the lazy sleepy fluffball in comparison but today he's chirping and jumping around, talking to toys but Nemo is just sitting there. That seems like a bad sign right? I shouldn't wait to take her in? My poor Nemo I don't want to lose her


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry Nemo is sick. Its really good your taking her to the vet.
Good luck, 
I would give Nemo some Pedialyte. It will help keep her from dehydrating.
Soak millet seeds in it really helps.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/295625-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh dear.I'm so sorry.I hope nemo will be alright soon.sending her healing prayers.keep us posted and we're for you if you need us.


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes. And thankyou Pedialyte is a good idea :hug:

*update*:

I'm on the train now with the fids but it seems Nemo might be feeling worse. She's sitting on the bottom of the travel cage fluffed up and sleeping. I feel awful now. Maybe I should have waited for tomorrow when I could get a lift. I'm scared that maybe public transport is too stressful for her maybe


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh no Sharday, I'm so sorry your Nemo isn't feeling well... 
From your description, Nemo really needs urgent medical attention and I'm sending my prayers and best wishes to your budgie girl. ray:
I hope all goes well at the vet's and be sure to update us on Nemo's condition.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sharday,
I believe taking Nemo to the vet today was your best course of action even though you have had to use public transportation. It sounds as if she is very ill and it's wonderful you are willing to travel the distance necessary to ensure she receives the care she needs. :hug:

I'm praying for little Nemo and sending lots of healing energy and positive thoughts her way. Please be sure to let us know how she's doing after the vet appointment.*


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Getting a vomiting bird to the vet is vitally important as dehydration can be such a problem, and we know that they have such a fast metabolism they can't go without a crop of food for too long. You've made the right choice. Our last budgie had a cross town rush to get to a bird vet when he was vomiting, and it was fluids by injection, warmth and rest for him overnight. He survived because of quick action, so I'm hoping wholeheartedly for the same outcome for Nemo.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, Sharday, I'm so sorry to hear this! I agree that taking little Nemo to the vet was the definite right decision. Please let us know how things go! :fingerx:


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Thankyou for all the lovely replies everyone :hug: 

Nemo is currently doing much better today. She was chirping a little again and chasing and bossing Raz about like she used to. Still more quiet and sleepy than usual but much better than yesterday when she was still very tired and slept most of the day but fortunately there's been no vomiting since Friday . 

After getting her to the vet successfully the vet had a look at her droppings 1st which were abnormally formed but no unusual findings in them. After doing a crop wash it was found that she had a very large build up of bacteria that is naturally present but it was in such large numbers that it was making her sick. The vet said that she had never seen such a large amount of cells and that was certain to be very irritable on her crop and throat which would have caused the vomiting. 

The vet looked at her physically and I mentioned the other vet I'd gone to previously that had said he felt a swollen intestine but this vet said she couldn't feel anything out of the ordinary all she could feel was formation of an egg. So Nemo is currently with an Egg which she'll probably lay in the next few days. The vet gave her some fluids and a vitamin injection just to help in case Nemo didn't have enough calcium or vitamins currently especially with her body under so much stress. Nemo is also currently in the middle of a moult as well, so a moult and forming an egg has probably thrown her body into a lot of stress which could have caused the normal bacteria to go out of control. 

I was given antibiotics for Nemo to help with the bacteria levels and help soothe her throat/crop. It must he working as she hasn't thrown up since starting the medication. I also have vitamin and calcium supplements that I'm adding to the water to give her a bit of a boost. I've also increased the veggies and am giving some egg food daily now again for a bit of a boost. I'm to keep an eye on her and if anything seems wrong to bring her back in for some blood tests or an xray as we're concerned the egg may be too soft as I haven't supplied much calcium at all . But hopefully it won't come to that. She hasn't vomited since, she's been taking her medicine well, healthy appetite, eating cuttlebone happily, drinking water with the added supplements, eating egg food and veggies; fingers crossed Nemo will be okay! I just need to stay vigilant and ensure this egg passes safely.

I am also so relieved there's no swollen organs or lumps (at least not obviously) that have shown up. I wonder what that other vet was feeling? Plus this vet does have a way around the dangers of xrays. Instead of putting birds under anaesthetic they simply (rather funnily) use sticky tape to tape the bird down for a few seconds while they snap an image haha. I thought that was brilliant. It might be a bit uncomfortable for the bird and a bit weird for us to look at but it definitely beats any risks of anaesthesia . 

Raz was also looked at surprisingly he doesn't have an over growth of bacteria but then he's not going through a moult or laying an egg  so maybe thats why. His fecal test did come back with some shocking results though. His fecal matter contains lots of fibers! Blue and red fibers. Apparently he's been chewing and then ingesting fibers from the towels I keep over their cage! I didn't even think they'd do that.I'd heard the dangers of getting tangled in rope toys and the dangers of birds chewing and ingesting rope perches which I stopped using many many months ago for that reason ( Raz who liked chewing the rope perch then too) but I never connected the same could happen with the towels I use to cover them up. I'll now have to switch to usin a sheet which wouldn't be as easy to ingest.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sharday,

Thank you for providing the update on Nemo.
I'm so glad you took both Nemo and Raz to the Avian Vet when you did. :hug: You are an excellent birdy-mom!

It sounds as though this Avian Vet will be a god-send for you with your budgies.

I'm praying Nemo passes her egg with no problems.

Thank goodness you found out that Raz has been ingesting fibers from the towels early on! 

I'll be looking forward to your next update in this thread with regard to Nemo's condition.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad you were able to take both of them to the vet and I hope that Nemo feels better soon!

Please keep us posted on their condition, I look forward to hearing her progress. 

I also am very glad that you discovered about Raz's ingestion of the towel fibres before something truly terrible happened! :scare: 

Give Nemo all my love, she's a brave girl.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's really good to know that your Nemo is feeling better already, and that you had Raz examined too. I can imagine the scare you had with the fibers on his droppings!
I hope your girl won't have any complications with the incoming egg and that you manage to break her laying cycle.

I'm wishing your Nemo a steady and full recovery.


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Sharday,
> 
> Thank you for providing the update on Nemo.
> I'm so glad you took both Nemo and Raz to the Avian Vet when you did. :hug: You are an excellent birdy-mom!
> ...


Thanks . This was our old avian vet who I'd been seeing for about 4-5yrs when I lived in the city so they know Raz and Nemo very well. I managed to find one vet about 15mins from where I am now that has someone who sees birds but he's only on a few days a week. So not ideal if he's not in.



StarlingWings said:


> I'm so glad you were able to take both of them to the vet and I hope that Nemo feels better soon!
> 
> Please keep us posted on their condition, I look forward to hearing her progress.
> 
> ...


Thank you . I was really surprised about Raz. The fact he was checked along with Nemo was a complete accident as she scooped some of his poop initially (I had to correct her) but she said she might as well look at his too since he and Nemo are such bonded cage-mates it's likely he might gave what she does (which he didn't surprisingly) but it was a good thing she did.



aluz said:


> It's really good to know that your Nemo is feeling better already, and that you had Raz examined too. I can imagine the scare you had with the fibers on his droppings!
> I hope your girl won't have any complications with the incoming egg and that you manage to break her laying cycle.
> 
> I'm wishing your Nemo a steady and full recovery.


Getting Raz examined was an accident, she examined his poop before I told her that they weren't Nemos droppings.

As for Nemo the vet did give her a hormone injection to help soothe her hormones down. Forgot to mention that last time. So far haven't noticed much of an improvement in terms of her breeding behaviour but I'll give it a bit longer


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

*Update!*

GOOD NEWS! Nemo passed the egg safely! In fact with no problems at all . Will probably call the vet today just to update them and get advice on what to do next.

_Pics:_



Happy Egg Mum:
​


----------

